# 3 legged stool



## TimR (Mar 14, 2014)

A couple years ago, maybe less, Alan Leland did a demo at one of our local clubs on making a 3-legged stool, and I soon went to work making one. I followed much of the outline he provides on his instruction, which can be found here. 
http://alanleland.com/content/handouts/3_leg_stool.pdf 
Given all the cool woods around this site, I think this is a great project for anyone of any level to try. 
I nearly ran out of this particular color walnut for the legs, and the small spindle wasn't artistically chosen for that inclusion...it's all I had left! Planned that one a bit too close.
The quilted ambrosia maple came from SawmillNC, in Lincolnton, NC. Can't recall where the walnut came from.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 13


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 14, 2014)

That's pretty. I gotta be funny here.........I only see 2 legs! It's a magic stool.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Mar 14, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> That's pretty. I gotta be funny here.........I only see 2 legs! It's a magic stool.


I said I was running out of that walnut!! 

oh...alright then...poof...another leg appears!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 14, 2014)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2014)

Cool stool! Thanks for posting the plans, I will be bookmarking this to try later

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 14, 2014)

I told you it was magic. Funny thing is there was only two legs in both the original pictures. Even the shadow only had 2 legs. It is really pretty. I need to try this too. Melanie would love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 14, 2014)

I would sit on it.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2014)

That's cool, Tim! I made a four legged version from some online plans(can't remember where... Fine Woodworking?). The three legged version looks better, so maybe I'll give it a try at some point... Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 15, 2014)

That is really cool! Thanks for sharing the link.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2014)

Very cool! I have a house up in Hildebran, NC, may move back if I can find work there again?


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 19, 2014)

You have now infected me with this notion, and I now want to turn my own 3 legged or 4 legged stool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 19, 2014)

Michael, the stool is so doable...go for it. Just be sure to wait till you have the three (or four) legs in to figure out exactly how long to make each of the cross pieces, and that you've inserted them back into holes they came out of.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2014)

I love the wood you used for the seat. Makes the whole stool. A major focal point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 19, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I love the wood you used for the seat. Makes the whole stool. A major focal point.


 I love it to greg I want a set of 4 hmmmm where can I get some of that purty wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 19, 2014)

it's cool to have a nice piece of ambrosia maple, or to have a deeply figured piece of maple. Put them together, and it's addictive to look at. I have another piece about the same size, but will probably never turn it. If I had wall space, I'd just put it up on the wall to look at.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 19, 2014)

TimR said:


> it's cool to have a nice piece of ambrosia maple, or to have a deeply figured piece of maple. Put them together, and it's addictive to look at. I have another piece about the same size, but will probably never turn it. If I had wall space, I'd just put it up on the wall to look at.


 

tim I gota a little . I think ill do my whole wall with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 19, 2014)

David, I've seen the gorgeous ambrosia you keep pulling out, and I should have added that when you also add in some nice blackline spalting....wayllllll, now we're talkin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 19, 2014)

TimR said:


> David, I've seen the gorgeous ambrosia you keep pulling out, and I should have added that when you also add in some nice blackline spalting....wayllllll, now we're talkin!


 
you know it . I found one tree back there that looked just like your stool . ill be looking for his brother to drop right soon here. count on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

